

Judge preserves MegaUpload user data for now - ssclafani
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57413693-93/judge-wants-megaupload-user-data-preserved-for-now/

======
res0nat0r
Who usually pays the ongoing costs in cases like this? IE: If a business was
seized due to illegal activity and the building closed during the
investigation who usually pays the rent during this time?

------
loverobots
_The government's lawyers said Carpathia just wants to "get out" of the
servers but that doesn't mean U.S. taxpayers have to ride to the rescue._

The government wants to have the best of both sides. It would suck if all the
Megaupload servers were zeroed out by "mistake", wouldn't it? Yes, I
know....obstruction of justice, this and that.

Edit: is it possible to gather all the data in one "hard drive" (cloud?) and
free the servers, or most of the servers? The cost would drop but then they
probably lose some evidence

~~~
ktizo
There is money there to secure the servers, and the owner (albeit contested)
of that money is happy for it to be used to preserve the data. If they just
bought the bloody servers with the money, then if Kim loses, the studios then
get a solid global distribution platform to play with.

